

Innocent Brother Was Made Into a Bombing Suspect: Sunil Tripathi's Sister Speaks - weisser
http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2013/04/sunil-tripathi-sister-sangeeta-media-labelling-her-brother-bombing-suspect

======
yoster
The good thing about this bad publicity is that more people know he is
missing. Hopefully, he turns up and in good health.

